# Expert advice needed on gaining diet



## Shaunyt86 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Been training on and off since I was about 18/19, now 28. Used to take itseriously when I first started and gained some good muscle but could literallyconsume anything I wanted and I would just gain lean muscle. Not so much thecase now!

Since the beginning of the year I have taken it seriously again afterbeing casual with the gym and diet. Gained muscle again but tried to lean outfor my holiday I had in July and again in September.

My diet is what always lets me down. I train with a lot of intensity butoutside of the gym I am lazy!

Here is how I stand currently.

5ft11, 205lbs, about 16% body fat.

My Diet,

Meal 1 - Breakfast

CNP Pro mass - 35g protein, 397cals, 4.7g fat, 54g carbs.

75g Oats - 12.75 protein, 292cals, 5g fat, 49.5g carbs.

Meal 2

200g Chicken -42g protein, 129cals, 6.75g fat, 0g carbs

50g uncooked brownrice - 1.3g protein, 83cals, 0.6g fat, 34g carbs

50g Broccoli -1.4g protein, 26cals, 0g fat, 5.25g carbs

Sauce - 1.7gprotein, 95cals, 3.4g fat, 11g carbs

Meal 3 - Lunch

1 tin of tuna -30g protein, 138cals, 4.5g fat, 0g carbs

1 WholemealBagel - 10.7g protein, 225cals, 2.3g fat, 36.7g carbs

Meal 4

200g Chicken -42g protein, 129cals, 6.75g fat, 0g carbs

50g uncooked brownrice - 1.3g protein, 83cals, 0.6g fat, 34g carbs

50g Broccoli -1.4g protein, 26cals, 0g fat, 5.25g carbs

Sauce - 1.7gprotein, 95cals, 3.4g fat, 11g carbs

Meal 5 -Dinner with family

100g Chicken -21g protein, 64.5cals, 3.3g fat, 0g carbs

100g rice orpasta (brown) - 2.6g protein, 166cals, 1.2g fat, 77g carbs

100g broccolli- 2.8g protein, 51cals, 0g fat, 10.5 carbs

Sauce - 1.7gprotein, 95cals, 3.4g fat, 11g carbs

Train - Approx7pm

Meal 6

CNP Pro Mass -35g Protein, 397cals, 4.7g fat, 54g carbs

100g cottagecheese - 11g protein, 98cals, 4.3g fat, 3.4g carbs

Totals - roughcalculations (not to precise figure but there abouts)

Protein - 255g

Cals - 2986g

Fat - 49.9

Carbs - 396g

I know thecalories are not enough. I want to gain a decent amount of size to compliment the hard training I am putting in but what is your opinion on the figures?

Sometimes Iwill swap out chicken for lean mince meat but generally it stays as chicken.

Your thoughtswould be much appreciated.


----------



## dd.172 (Nov 4, 2009)

How are you working out your calories? I havnt added it all up but pretty sure thats more than 2600 cals? Also only 17g of carbs in 50g brown rice??


----------



## Shaunyt86 (Aug 17, 2013)

Edited, should be correct now!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

My fitness pal app is good for counting calories in stuff you eat. Just scan barcode.


----------



## dd.172 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds about right, but totals are still out? I make that 3665 calories?

What are your goals? Just have to experiment mate and find out what suits you best.


----------



## Shaunyt86 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hhmmmm, I've just done the calls again and make it 2589. Confusing myself now!

Goals are to add some decent size over the winter months, but without adding any more fat to my frame as I'm already about 16% bf.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

If it was me I would drop your carbs and up your fat intake.

The meal that stands out to me is Breakfast. IMO no need for so many carbs here unless your body can process that many. Have the oats with a normal whey protein powder OR have the mass shake. No need for the mass shake and the oats.

Another thing is it looks so boring. It's pretty much chicken rice and brocolli. I would be tearing my hair out eating that. try differnet sources of food. loads to choose from:

Eggs

Salmon

Beef

Nuts

Nut butters

Sweet potatoes

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Shaunyt86 (Aug 17, 2013)

Your right it is boring, but I'm not too bothered about that but I guess I could mix it up a bit. It's just easier to prep this way.

Do you reckon it's worth swapping the oats for anything? Maybe some boiled eggs to up the fats etc?


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Shaunyt86 said:


> Your right it is boring, but I'm not too bothered about that but I guess I could mix it up a bit. It's just easier to prep this way.
> 
> Do you reckon it's worth swapping the oats for anything? Maybe some boiled eggs to up the fats etc?


There is the ease of prep but you'll be getting different amino profiles and nutrients from different foods also.

You could add eggs to the breakfast meal rather than oats yes.


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would avoid CNP pro mass. I used to use it but it added unnecessary weight due to its high sugar content. You're better off making your own mass gainer shakes with oats, whey, eggs, peanut butter, evoo etc...

That's what I've found from experience, when you make your own it's all quality food with no unwanted sugars.


----------



## Shaunyt86 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd love to spend the time making my own as I think it would be fun, but the convenience of a couple of shakes a day is too good to resist. I think the sugar in 1 shake (with water) is only about 2.3g I think, as opposed to 28g when taking it with milk so its not too bad.

I'm going to try and modify my diet when shopping over the weekend and add a bit of variety. Maybe add some fruit/berries/nuts to my oats in the morning, cut the shake until mid morning and take that instead of a meal and then try and add some more healthy fats through out the day.

Guess I'll see how it goes!


----------

